# Yellow Fluid...?



## Davidish (Apr 10, 2009)

My betta died today (I was expecting it soon because it looked horribly sick and new medication cured it). However, there was yellow fluid around him and he didn't float, he sunk to the bottom of the tank. 

Anyone know what this is? I'm hesitant to use the tank again because of the fluid that came out.

Thanks.


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2009)

never heard of that happening before. you might wanna wash the tank down before using it again though.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I have never seen what you've described. But if a fish died of disease in a tank, I'm with Zakk, rinse the tank out with bleach solution (1 in 5), let it dry out in the sunlight and start over from scratch. Safer than way.


----------



## Davidish (Apr 10, 2009)

Yeah I tried Googling to no prevail. 
I am really curious about what is was though...

And I'll be sure to clean it thoroughly. Thanks!


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

Make sure you bleach the gravel and the filter  When I bleached my tank I ran the tank on the filter for a week and stirred the gravel daily. Worked wonders


----------

